# Am I way out on price? Why have I not had much interest in my schoolmaster?



## charlimouse (21 September 2011)

Murphy has been on the market for 2 weeks (advertised on Horsedeals, and BE, aswell as on various related RC, PC and local EC FB pages), and I have hardly had any interest. Here is the ad:

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses-...erienced-Eventing-Schoolmaster__6-9-11-532166

His vet issue is DJD in his hocks and hind fetlocks, which is controlled by medicating those joints. He is now back in work, and the vets are happy that he can event at the levels he has previously, but his joints may require maintence. Vets say this is typical of a 15yo event horse with his mileage, and are happy to speak to any purchaser on the phone to discuss what is wrong, and how it can be managed.

I know there is only 1 picture (as my internet connection could not manage more than 1 without crashing!), but I am sending any interested people a link to this photobucket album

http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/charlimouse/Murphy/

Any ideas why I have not had much interest? I toyed with the idea of not putting anything about his vet issue on the ad, but then though he sounded too good to be true, and that would put people off (well it puts me off if a horse seems too cheap!).


----------



## siobhain (21 September 2011)

I dont know much about eventing or event horse pricing but he looks like he will be a wonderful horse for someone and would have thought you'd have a queue round the block! 

Only thing I can think of is the first thing i did was look up his record, so would maybe take off his name so you could explain to people why he was withdrawn/retired in his last few events (issues with hocks now resolved etc) so it doesnt look like he's thrown the towel in.


----------



## ElliePinza (21 September 2011)

Just had to say how lovey he looks! Knock of £4999 and you have yourself a deal!

Best of luck anyway - I know its a tough market at the moment.


----------



## SpottedCat (21 September 2011)

You need to run him again - it looks from his record like a)he's jacked it in/is broken and b)he isn't an intermediate horse for an amateur. The 2* stuff was so long ago that with the vet issue I would guess people think he's not up to the level? 

I don't think the price is way off, it's just from the record it looks like you are selling him because he won't/can't XC any more!


----------



## SusieT (21 September 2011)

I've said before, he's too expensive with the vet issues. I would expect his price to be more like 3.5k.
With the vet issues, one woul dassume you know he is going to 
need medicated when his performance dropped-hence the line that it doesn't affect his performance isn't really true.
A 15yr old event horse also potentially doesn't have any life left in him competiting wise-the old ones still competing well at BE are the occasional rather than the norm-in two years he could be well and truely done.


----------



## stencilface (21 September 2011)

I think you are just about right on price tbh, but it is a slow time of year and it has only been 2 weeks.

I think though maybe you should add more about the vet details in the ad, as I think that little amount of info would put people off. Although I think its right to be in there, as otherwise the low price for such a bargain would put people off.

Also maybe some explanantion of the recent runs at BE if you put his name on the advert


----------



## wench (21 September 2011)

To expensive


----------



## charlimouse (21 September 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			You need to run him again - it looks from his record like a)he's jacked it in/is broken and b)he isn't an intermediate horse for an amateur. The 2* stuff was so long ago that with the vet issue I would guess people think he's not up to the level? 

I don't think the price is way off, it's just from the record it looks like you are selling him because he won't/can't XC any more!
		
Click to expand...

He would have had another run, but unfortunately I broke my jaw, so am unable to event at the moment!


----------



## SpottedCat (21 September 2011)

If you need to sell him asap, send him to someone for a run or two, preferably a N and an Intermediate, and preferably not a sponsored hero. You need to show he is fine and ready to rock and roll! 

If you put that you broke your jaw on the advert, people will assume it is him, even if it isn't!!


----------



## charlimouse (21 September 2011)

Interesting people are now saying too expensive as I asked on here beofe I put the ad up, and got the response of £6-10K from most people (barring SusieT)! I thought that was too much for him, so put him at £5K to sell.


----------



## Lolo (21 September 2011)

Agree 100% with SpottedCat- he needs some more runs at Novice and potentially Int. to prove it was just the hock issue... If you lived nearer where I did I know of someone seeking a schoolmaster to do a bit of everything well on and get going at eventing properly and he sounds like he'd be perfect (although potentially a little big!). With another run or 2, the price is bang on... I'd almost expect him to be more!


----------



## charlimouse (21 September 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			If you need to sell him asap, send him to someone for a run or two, preferably a N and an Intermediate, and preferably not a sponsored hero. You need to show he is fine and ready to rock and roll! 

If you put that you broke your jaw on the advert, people will assume it is him, even if it isn't!!
		
Click to expand...

That might be worthwhile doing. I'll look into it! I didn't think the WD made such a huge difference to his record when it was good up until then (if youo see what I mean). I think I forget that people can't see the reasons behind those WD, so it seems dodgy.


----------



## Fairy Dust (21 September 2011)

I don't think he's too expensive at all, the market is just very SLOW atm!

Agree it would be a great idea to get someone to run him before the end of the season, maybe even an open PN to get a really good placing?


----------



## SpottedCat (21 September 2011)

I don't think he is priced too high. If you could prove he could do intermediate with an amateur then he's exactly the sort of thing I'd be interested in. Medicating joints is pretty routine in older competition horses and is an expense I'd be prepared to pay for the right horse.


----------



## SpottedCat (21 September 2011)

Fairy Dust said:



			I don't think he's too expensive at all, the market is just very SLOW atm!

Agree it would be a great idea to get someone to run him before the end of the season, maybe even an open PN to get a really good placing?
		
Click to expand...

If you went OPN I'd assume the horse has jacked it at the higher levels and would not take the risk.


----------



## diggerbez (21 September 2011)

i agree with spottedcat- it looks like he's jacked it in - if you could get another solid run at novice under his belt would prove that his hocks aren't an issue. i would also be more specific in your ad about what his medical issues are- they aren't as bad as they sound from the advert. 

i have no idea re. price really- perhaps ask a pro? they would have  a better idea?


----------



## charlimouse (21 September 2011)

I've got a rider in mind (no that I have aksed them yet!), and Bishop Burton Novice entries are still open, so do you reckon (so long as I can get rider!) that Novice HC, and then a couple of weeks later is Oasby, and do either ON or Int?


----------



## SpottedCat (21 September 2011)

That sounds eminently sensible providing rider is happy they have enough time to get to grips with him, and he is fit enough given your injury.


----------



## Firewell (21 September 2011)

Oh I would love him if I could have another *sulks*. He's only been advertised for two weeks and as the Market is slow and slightly flooded with horses due to the time of year (uni ect) I'm wouldn't be surprised if he took a little while to sell though. I'm sure he will sell. I love him, wish I could have him x


----------



## skewbald86 (21 September 2011)

Last year sold 13year old, only evented to pre novice. Good dressage, schoolmaster type ex huntsmasters horse. He got diagnosed and treated for hock spavins, manageable on the odd steroid injection. I don't know much about djd prognosis but he has gone on to win novice dressage after I sold him and now hunting home. I sold him for hundreds rather than thousands.


----------



## diggerbez (21 September 2011)

skewbald86 said:



			Last year sold 13year old, only evented to pre novice. Good dressage, schoolmaster type ex huntsmasters horse. He got diagnosed and treated for hock spavins, manageable on the odd steroid injection. I don't know much about djd prognosis but he has gone on to win novice dressage after I sold him and now hunting home. I sold him for hundreds rather than thousands.
		
Click to expand...

but no offence thats a horse that has competed at PN which is something that most horses are capable of. a true school master that will take an amateur around novice/intermediate is worth much much more imho!

ETS- hock spavins are a much more serious issue than simply medicating the joint??


----------



## smac (21 September 2011)

Hock spavins are more serious and our two previous oldies never jumped again after and so I think only worth hundreds not thousands. and as mentioned, (no offence meant to any person) but cobs and riding clubs horses skip around PN. not so many have 2* records

I dont think he is over priced IF you can prove he can still compete however if you want him more in a fun low level home then I think 3-4K is a little more realistic at the moment just because the market is slow. however it only takes one person and I think your chances would be greatly improved if he had a couple of clear xc on his record from now to end season so I think ask your "rider in mind". Can't hurt. Also -depedning on the type of home etc, try pony club website we have sold lots through there!


----------



## Baggybreeches (21 September 2011)

I don't think he is expensive for what he is, but don't forget we have a lot more insight into to his record than a prospective purchaser. If I was selling him, I would maybe aim him at the RC market, there are loads of RC people who would love to have something like him, that way you are also giving him the step down that he possibly needs at this stage.
He has probably got another 5 yrs of RC or OPN to offer a keen hobby jockey but he would represent such good value for someone wanting to move up at BE.


----------



## skewbald86 (21 September 2011)

Sorry didnt realise the horse had done two star, I only skipped through the advert and didn't read it all. If he's done that level and capable of taking someone round lower levels then he is worth more than hundreds, I was just thinking with how the Market is at the mo could get quite a bit for similar price, but not with that experience. But I'm awful and would never buy anything in it's teens I'm ageist! So the thought of buying a 15 year old with previous vet issues would not appeal not matter what the experience for that price, but to another person could be exactly what they are looking for.


----------



## skewbald86 (21 September 2011)

Also have u tried horse quest?


----------



## be positive (21 September 2011)

I dont think he is overpriced but think that maybe needing a competent and confident rider and being a schoolmaster is a bit confusing to some people.I know what you mean,and you obviously you dont want a novice to try him but it could be putting people off.
Its a bit like saying forward going ,what is forward to some is total lunatic to others.
Maybe "ambitious" rider or competitive rider,would sound better,you can assess their competence when they try him.
I always try to say as little as possible about the rider required when I advertise. I sell a few ponies and never describe them as 1st/2nd ponies I find that I get more response to the ad. and can then suss out on the phone if they are suitable,it doesnt always work but most times I do get the right people to view.


----------



## michelleyork (21 September 2011)

To be honest, it would be a) price for his age, b) more details on vet issues that would stop me even enquiring.

Ok, I am not into the eventing side of things!  I was looking for am SJ schoolmaster a while back and was happy to look at any age - there were 15/16 yr olds out there grade As for only a couple of thousand and once vet issues explained I was fine about them.  But not sure if I would have called if mentioned in advert.

It is also a crappy time of year, lots of people advertising as off to uni - so a bit of a buyers market.

Could you put 'sensible offers considered' ? On the advert? And explain why he hasn't run recently and more info about vet issues??


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (21 September 2011)

Too expensive?

Are you guys for real?

This to me is an absolute bargain, vet issues or not, what a young rider could learn from him is invaluable. I think you're spot on if not too generous with the price, shame about your jaw and not being able to do a couple more runs with him; couldn't you find someone else to take him round a decent novice just to prove a point?

Not a clue why people are saying too expensive! C'mon people....


----------



## langside (21 September 2011)

I would have him if I could afford another 
The right person will come along and see his potential
My superstar schoolmistress was 14 extremely fat and  failed the vetting on every leg!!! But we saw her potential and managed her right and she was still BEing/ open PC champs until 21 !!!
Pricing a horse isn't easy and half the time it's down to luck nothing else!!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (21 September 2011)

If I win the lottery, and you don't think he will mind the flight, I'll take him off your hands!

If I convert his price to AUD I think he is spot on. I would possibly change the vet bit to either state what the problem is or add vets happy to discuss issue/ given the all clear.

The suggestions of a clear run or two sounds like an excellent idea to show that he is sound and back on form again.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (21 September 2011)

People are not selling their sound horses let alone lame horses - and I'm sorry but DJD is a lameness and it will only get worse and not better. 
Dont forget too that you can't keep medicating joints and 3 is normally your lot.
If he has been a good servant who is coming to the end of his competative life then why not loan or lease him instead?


----------



## Vodkagirly (21 September 2011)

I reckon a decent run at xc and you will have a queue of people. At the moment his record looks dodgy and you just need to prove he is sound again, in which case he is a bargain.


----------



## popsdosh (22 September 2011)

BEUnderTheInfluence said:



			Too expensive?

Are you guys for real?



Not a clue why people are saying too expensive! C'mon people....
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps because he hasn't sold yet and the OP is asking why, its a very good indicator of whether it is to expensive ,its OK everybody saying its about right or cheap but your not putting your hands in your pockets.The bottom has dropped out of the market for this type (and with issues) because the parents buying for Juniors have not got  the spare cash for this type of horse who looking realistically has 1 season maybe being competitive left and has no value after that.He will be 16 in January and you will not even be able to cover your investment with insurance realistically.


----------



## OneInAMillion (22 September 2011)

The only thing with a RC horse is wouldn't he only be able to jump open areas with his BE points (correct me if I'm wrong  ) though not everyone jumps at areas anyway


----------



## ArcticFox (22 September 2011)

I would lease him for long term!! Would love a horse to show me the ropes at BE Novice. 

Can't afford to buy a horse but I think his price is very reasonable.  

As others have said, horses just aren't selling at the moment. Hope you find a good home soon - he sounds lovely.


----------



## SpottedCat (22 September 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			The only thing with a RC horse is wouldn't he only be able to jump open areas with his BE points (correct me if I'm wrong  ) though not everyone jumps at areas anyway 

Click to expand...

You can downgrade horses, I know of several it has been done with.


----------



## BeckyD (22 September 2011)

I think he is very good value for money.  Had he been for sale earlier this year when I was looking, I'd have been over to try him like a shot.  I might not be good enough for him, but by golly I'd have loved to have something that could safely convey me round the lower levels.  And I've had vet problems with every horse I've EVER had (*although touch wood Bill hasn't gone wrong yet*), even though every single one passed 5-stage vetting with flying colours, so something that can be managed with medication wouldn't out me off necessarily.  

Seriously, there are people like me out there.  I just can't afford 2  (well, I can, but my OH would kill me).  Although, even my OH likes the sound of him (I was trying to tempt him last night ).

I think a recent run with a positive finish is a good thing for his record (it does look a bit suspect recently to the casual observer).  But I think the time of year is against you.


----------



## 4faults (22 September 2011)

If I had space I would have your hand off for him, he's so lovely. I do think the advice of getting him another run is good, just to prove the problem was his hocks.

Its a bad time of year to sell and the market is terrible so it may take a bit longer to sell him.

I do think he is maybe a little overpriced due to his age and the medicating needed.

Someone on my yard has just sold their 14yr old grade a with djd for 3500 he was on the Market for 6 weeks before he went.

Good luck, I really hope te perfect person snaps him up soon


----------



## ecrozier (22 September 2011)

You can downgrade now for RC, you have to write to BrC and make a compelling case for downgrading. With OP's horse's fairly current record at N level, you'd probably have to rely on the rider being pretty inexperienced. They will downgrade a horse with points from years ago (friend has a horse that went to 2* but that was 8 years ago and she suffered a serious injury and hasn't eventer since, they have let her downgrade to 0 points for RC. Otherwise I think a more experienced horse with a novice rider can be downgraded.


----------



## charlie76 (22 September 2011)

To be honest I think he is over priced(I know not popular!) . Although a schoolmaster is worth its weight in gold, they also need to be sound.  I know he is at the moment but at the end of the day, his condition is degenerative and there is a strong reason to believe that he will have issues again. That along with the issue of insurance would put a lot of people off. Sorry. 
To put it into perspective,  I bought a three star, 15 yr old a couple of years ago, he also had won 1.40 classes sj and was being placed at advanced medium, he had his fetlocks treated so I was taking a risk. I paid £400 for him. He was a bit quirky but a Fab schoolmaster.


----------



## Horsemad12 (22 September 2011)

I sold a 15yr old that had done up to IN for £4k a couple of years ago.

BUT that was at the start of the season and he was fit and ready to go.

At this stage someone would buy and then have the winter to get to know him, however he would then be 16 before they evented him.  That may put some people off.

I agree his recent record (On paper) does not help.

I think it is just a case of be patient.


----------



## Optimist (22 September 2011)

wonkey_donkey said:



			People are not selling their sound horses let alone lame horses - and I'm sorry but DJD is a lameness and it will only get worse and not better. 
Dont forget too that you can't keep medicating joints and 3 is normally your lot.
If he has been a good servant who is coming to the end of his competative life then why not loan or lease him instead?
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends what you medicate the joints with - if it is a steroid, then you are correct that you cannot keep medicating them.  However, if you use something like Hylauric acid then you can keep medicating as long as you like.  

I agree with many of the above - price seems very fair especially if you can get another good run under his belt.  It just seems that it is a really bad time for selling at the moment.


----------



## Decision_Tree (22 September 2011)

Sorry if I say what others have but have only scanned all the thread to far...........

looking at his ad - maybe would be worth changing who the ad is targeted at.... prehaps saying he would make ideal riding club horse / PN level schoolmaster and would give an some1 at that level alot of confidence and fun. At a lower level then the vet issues are less of a concern and age doesnt tend to go against as much IMO. 

I think also dropping price will help as it is going into winter, the market tends to flood at this time of the year with horses due to people going to university so its really a buyers one. 
From having a scan of H&H horses for sale yesterday when bored at work...... horse prices are pretty low atm. I think loaning is also a good option as others have suggested - on loan with view to buy over winter would be good then potential buyers can see that the vet issues are major and you dont have the cost of keeping over the winter.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (22 September 2011)

Sorry to say this but the market will tell you whether he is overpriced or not.  At the moment, he is not selling therefore he is overpriced.  

The question is how soon you need him to go.  Bearing in mind the cost of keeping a horse over the winter, you might want to consider dropping the price so he sells beforehand.  Otherwise if you are not desperate for him to go, you could hang on and see if the market picks up especially if you manage to get a couple of decent runs under his belt.

But its like trying to sell anything, houses, cars, horses - something is only worth the price that someone else will pay for it - not some theoretical figure.  It doesn't mean you have to sell him at a low price but you just need to be realistic.  I'd also go with those who have suggested a loan or lease as an option.

Good luck.


----------



## Captain Bridget (22 September 2011)

If I had the money and time I'd have him in an instant. But for lower level things as others have said, RC most likely. But for a schoolmaster who is likely going to be at lower levels, no matter how much you push wanting him to continue at intermediate, I do think he's a bit overpriced. If he was a little younger and/or didn't have DJD then that price would be fine, even cheap, but you have to consider that people will have to continue to pay to medicate him which will decrease their budget in buying a horse. He is just the type I'd like, something to teach me and take me round some lower level things and gain experience with.


----------



## henryhorn (22 September 2011)

This is probably the only time I'll ever agree with Susie T in the history of this board but I'm afraid I think he is overpriced too.
A horse that needs medicating is basically an unsound horse without it, so he's worth very little.
Add his age and the fact any problems will likely now get worse not better, and he's not an attractive buy.
I am so sorry I would love to say differently, but his real value is probably something around the £3k mark purely as a schoolmaster for a PClubber.


----------



## smurf (22 September 2011)

At the start of this year we struggled to find a loan home for a 16 year old advanced horse that my OH had been doing ON on. He had never had a XC jumping penalty in his whole career. We had had him on loan and no longer wanted him as OH was giving up, the owners offered us him for £5k and we both laughed!

Sorry but he's over priced. You can get a very nice youngster for £5k. 

Agree that schoolmasters are a different market but if you assume he has 2 seasons left in him, that's £200 per month. You could lease a good horse for that and not have the vet issue to deal with.


----------



## skewbald86 (22 September 2011)

Have a look on horsequest under schoolmasters, you can get younger horses without medical issues for that kind of money. 
Yes as previously said they haven't done 2* but he is not doing 2* now so what he has done in the past is irrelevant really. They are doing pn some capable of novice, which is as high as most people looking at an aged schoolmaster want to go. 
The people saying on this thread I'd have him if I had the money....... Well thats just it really, the audience who'd like him haven't got the money. I'll be looking begining of next year for a younger schoolmaster type doing the level that I'd feel your taget audience for this horse will be when it's 16, 17 PN, RC. And my max budget will be that, but I'd want it to be a sound for £5k and younger.


----------



## brown tack (22 September 2011)

Sorry I think he's over priced.

A old livery sold their horse which has very similar issues to yours and was competing at novice BE too, he was 14 and they sold for £1500 Inc tack, was up for 6months as well. I must add that he wasn't a looker and his joints were treated with h/acid, 

But they needed to sell and had to drop the price.


----------



## soulfull (22 September 2011)

Too be totally honest if it were the other way around and someone was posting saying they had been to see a 15yr old was a lovely horse really clicked with him had done all this eventing etc but he had DJD in hock and fetlocks.

We would all be telling them to run  for the hills and find something else

I honestly wouldn't even consider a horse like this for general RC.  I'm really sorry!

I know a couple that have had similar issue and thought they were controlled and 12 months later completely broken


----------



## charlie76 (22 September 2011)

do you need the money? If not then I think that the best bet would be to loan him, if you do then readvertise at a cheaper rate. I phoned up about an 8 yr old (its in last weeks H &H) who has 36 BE points and competed at 2*, he was £5k ono. I'm afraid its the market,


----------



## SpottedCat (22 September 2011)

soulfull said:



			Too be totally honest if it were the other way around and someone was posting saying they had been to see a 15yr old was a lovely horse really clicked with him had done all this eventing etc but he had DJD in hock and fetlocks.

We would all be telling them to run  for the hills and find something else

I honestly wouldn't even consider a horse like this for general RC.  I'm really sorry!

I know a couple that have had similar issue and thought they were controlled and 12 months later completely broken
		
Click to expand...

I have to say though, anyone who puts any stock in what HHO thinks about the value of a horse and whether or not you should buy it is barking mad. 

As far as I can tell, people seem to think an advanced horse should be £2.50 if they are buying it and a green, ill-mannered, off the track TB should be £8K if they are selling it. 

OP in your shoes I'd get a couple more runs, offer him LWVTB as well if you can bear to, and then drop the price if you get nowhere. If someone gets two seasons experience at Intermediate on him, then I do think he is worth the money. If he breaks tomorrow then you've lost it, sure, but any horse can break tomorrow.....they are all a risk and a money black hole.


----------



## LEC (22 September 2011)

I have been looking at horses for friends and I would love to know where these nice youngsters for £5k are! I am just seeing rubbish at the moment despite having a budget of £8k. 

Personally Op I also do not think he is ridiculously overpriced. In the USA horses like him are worth a fortune and they do not seem to have the issues about medicating. You can always put negotiable on the price. In fact two friends have just sold their horses to the USA. One was through an agent so this might be a direction to look at. 

He is better than a RC horse and I think you need to push how easy he is and how he has built your confidence etc. I do think a couple of runs under his belt will help and maybe get him hunting once as this will also help.


----------



## *hic* (22 September 2011)

I'm currently looking for something similar to him to introduce me to eventing as I had the news on Tuesday that my own similarly aged but not quite as talented big mare has a problem which explains the issues we have been having and means retiring her sooner rather than later. I never got a chance to event as a teen and need to get on and do it before I'm too old.

So, I'm in the market, I have the facilities, I have the cash, I would be looking to give any older horse a long term home with my collection of oldies (I must be mad) but I'm very sorry, whilst I am looking at horses of his age for that money, and I would even consider one with known treated problems, I wouldn't consider consider paying that money for one with those problems. Looking at his record he looks like a horse that's been great, but now needs to have an easier life, which is what I'm looking for. There's nothing on paper to suggest he is going to go back out and get any more points so I fear that either you need to get him back out at a reasonable level to keep his price realistic or you need to sell him as what he looks like on paper, that depends on how quickly you need to sell and how much you need the cash.

I hope you find him a lovely home.


----------



## soulfull (22 September 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I have to say though, anyone who puts any stock in what HHO thinks about the value of a horse and whether or not you should buy it is barking mad. 



OP in your shoes I'd get a couple more runs, offer him LWVTB as well if you can bear to, and then drop the price if you get nowhere. If someone gets two seasons experience at Intermediate on him, then I do think he is worth the money. If he breaks tomorrow then you've lost it, sure, but any horse can break tomorrow.....they are all a risk and a money black hole.
		
Click to expand...

I also agree with this.
  If you can get him competing again showing that he can stand up to it then that would be totally different. but if I looked at the add I would suspect that the owner was uncertain as to whether he could and didn't want to risk breaking him before selling him

When you have done this then I would say he is surely worth what you are asking but at the moment as far as a buyer is concerned he could break down first time out


----------



## charlimouse (22 September 2011)

I've entered him for Bishop Burton Novice HC with a friend on board, and will enter him for Oasby, either ON or Int once my friend has had chance to sit on him, and see how she gets on with him, and if he sells in the meantime brilliant! I'm not desperate to sell, so don't need to drop the price down to nothing just to get him off my hands, but at the same time, having had a loan go completely wrong and end up in court I am not going anywhere near the loaning route again, even if it LWVTB. Once bitten, twice shy and all that!


----------



## *hic* (22 September 2011)

That sounds like a good plan, I hope it all goes well.


----------



## soulfull (22 September 2011)

charlimouse said:



			I've entered him for Bishop Burton Novice HC with a friend on board, and will enter him for Oasby, either ON or Int once my friend has had chance to sit on him, and see how she gets on with him, and if he sells in the meantime brilliant! I'm not desperate to sell, so don't need to drop the price down to nothing just to get him off my hands, but at the same time, having had a loan go completely wrong and end up in court I am not going anywhere near the loaning route again, even if it LWVTB. Once bitten, twice shy and all that!
		
Click to expand...

fantastic  just by completing the events it will make a massive difference and if I were looking for one would definitely be interested then

wish you luck finding a perfect home for him

when he has done these try advertising on PC website, I think he would appeal there


----------



## muffinthemule (22 September 2011)

OP imho I think he looks a cracking schoolmaster type and just the ticket for someone to get great experience at BE.  What a super horse and nice to see consistent dressage scores on his record.  Don't think he is too expensive tbh and I don't think 15 is past it by any means (I event an 18 yo who thrives on his work!), I just think it will take that one, right person to come along.  Selling horses is so fickle - best of luck!


----------



## ihatework (22 September 2011)

I think this is the type of horse whereby you need the right people to come along at the right time, and I think you will massively help this by getting some current runs/form on his record.

For many many people 5K is a lot of money to spend on a horse, it clears out their savings and as such they want to have every chance of a sound horse. Unfortunately buying yours would be too big a risk. I think this would rule out the vast majority of RC/Intro/PN people at 5K. They may take a punt on 2-3K.

However, there are a smaller number of people out there, particularly wealthy parents of aspiring younger riders, who appreciate that a good schoolmaster is a rare find and they would spend 5K on something a little risky if it meant their child could have a season or two on a safe experienced horse at N/I. These sorts of parents are practical and see the longer term benefit, however they do need to be relatively confident said horse hasn't jacked it in or is in need of an Intro/PN home.

Good luck, I hope you find him the right home.


----------



## Saratoga (22 September 2011)

I think the price, his age and his vet issues are the reason he is maybe not gathering much interest. I would also agree that looking at his record, I would assume he's gone lame, you've had it investigated and found issues with the hocks, and want him gone.

I know that's just not the case, but it's what I would assume looking at his ad and his record. 

There's a chance he only has a few years left in him competition wise, and £5k for a horse to go a couple of seasons on is a lot of money for most people.


----------



## Gamebird (22 September 2011)

LEC said:



			I have been looking at horses for friends and I would love to know where these nice youngsters for £5k are! I am just seeing rubbish at the moment despite having a budget of £8k. 

Personally Op I also do not think he is ridiculously overpriced. In the USA horses like him are worth a fortune and they do not seem to have the issues about medicating. You can always put negotiable on the price. In fact two friends have just sold their horses to the USA. One was through an agent so this might be a direction to look at. 

He is better than a RC horse and I think you need to push how easy he is and how he has built your confidence etc. I do think a couple of runs under his belt will help and maybe get him hunting once as this will also help.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely 100% agree with LEC. He isn't a RC nor a BE90/100 horse. BE90 would seriously insult him! He's perfect for someone moving up, possibly a talented teenager (I assume he could do JON/CCI*?) and there will be people looking for exactly this horse who won't give a fig about his joints. Then by the time the rider is ready for a higher level horse or experienced enough to bring one on he will probably have reached the end of his ability to compete at this level anyway.

Go with your plan and some serious word-of-mouth - try all the people who have trained you as they will know young riders (and know who *hasn't* got the money to go out and buy an expensive Juniors horse). Have you spoken to Charlotte and/or Kenneth?


----------



## sw123 (22 September 2011)

I know him from his previous life with JP and Laurence!! Lovely horse! 

Does he have to be sold? In my experience (and I have one!) these are the sort of fabulous horses who should go out on long lovely loans with people who are competitive and want to do that sort of thing but also want them as a horse who they will keep forever.... He owes you nothing for the experience he's given you and I think you'd  be more likely to find someone to give him a great home that way than selling?

I've got an ex advanced horse who came to us like that, also via JP and then last summer had another ex CCI** horse who had a season with me and is now with another PC rider who has done lots of teams/RC stuff this year as well as BE and is loved to bits and will have a home for life?


----------



## sarahlouiseh (22 September 2011)

at his age with his joint problems - yes too expensive. Honestly people wanting to spend that kind of money do NOT want a potential vet/soundness problem.


----------



## Luci07 (22 September 2011)

Lucky you dont need the board to make up your mind then!

I think your plan of giving him some recent runs is a good one. I think £5K for a horse that can still go intermediate is cheap  - as you are sorting out his record.

I sit on my hands as I have a 22 year old mare and if I ventured forth could well end up with 2 veterans in a couple of years time, plus my youngster. 

Good luck. I can understand your concerns having had a bad experience loaning him. The onlly other option you might to look at carefully is actually leasing him, if that is a financial option?


----------



## Cazza263 (22 September 2011)

Before you do anything else (like change the price), I would definitely put him on Horsequest.  I for one don't bother looking on Horsedeals (= cheap & cheerful - or not so cheap and not so cheerful in my mind!) and I am sure that many other people don't either. I saw your earlier thread about what price to ask etc and was surprised not to see an advert on Horsequest and assumed that you had changed your mind about selling - obviously I was wrong.

If I could afford another at the moment (difficult with two crocked ones on full livery!) I would definitely be coming to see him as a schoolmaster for my 15 yr old daughter, even with his vet problems.  I bought a super talented 15 year old pony a couple of years ago who had serious vet issues, knowing that I was basically chucking my money away but hoping we would get a couple of years out of him - as it turned out we got one season out of him but the experience he gave my daughter was enormous and he was worth every penny just for that.  Would love to do the same again with a horse, but have to sort out the crocked ones first!


----------



## noodle_ (22 September 2011)

sarahlouiseh said:



			at his age with his joint problems - yes too expensive. Honestly people wanting to spend that kind of money do NOT want a potential vet/soundness problem.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this tbh.

i wouldnt even spend 500 quid on a horse that was going to go lame and had joint problems

no offence meant but you did ask opinions


----------



## MegaBeast (22 September 2011)

If my memory serves me rightly then an (ex) HHO member bought a similar kind of schoolmaster for £5k if my serves me rightly - was older (18) and had gone advanced  but she got one season out of him, learned heaps and was more than happy if my memory serves me rightly.

I would say the price is right but I'd either not mention vet issues in the ad or would say what they are.


----------



## SophieLouBee (22 September 2011)

Gamebird said:



			Absolutely 100% agree with LEC. He isn't a RC nor a BE90/100 horse. BE90 would seriously insult him! He's perfect for someone moving up, possibly a talented teenager (I assume he could do JON/CCI*?) and there will be people looking for exactly this horse who won't give a fig about his joints. Then by the time the rider is ready for a higher level horse or experienced enough to bring one on he will probably have reached the end of his ability to compete at this level anyway.
		
Click to expand...

This.

If you are going to sell him, this is who you need to target.
90% of the market, will look at him, see that he is 15, has an injury, most will have clicked back by then, but the few who do look at his record will think hes crocked and done for, and will then go on with their search. 
Get him out to that event! WOM everyone who you think might possibly know someones twice removed 16yo talented rider half cousin. EVERYONE.

If this were me looking, I'd be offering hundreds, but I am in that 90%, not the 10% that you want! 

Times are hard, winter is coming, joints+cold=badness, you'll have a job on! But, he is lovely, and there are people out there, you just need to find them.


----------



## Amymay (23 September 2011)

I think he's overpriced too - given his DJD.  Someone may only get one season out of him, and £5k's a lot of money to pay out for that risk.

I thoroughly agree with the poster who suggested leasing him - or loaning him.

He is absolutely stunning, and your photo album is a real testiment to him.


----------



## Saratoga (23 September 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			If my memory serves me rightly then an (ex) HHO member bought a similar kind of schoolmaster for £5k if my serves me rightly - was older (18) and had gone advanced  but she got one season out of him, learned heaps and was more than happy if my memory serves me rightly.
		
Click to expand...

But this horse is question has only jumped clear round 1 intermediate since 2007, so not a top level schoolmaster in my eyes, more a lower level schoolmaster. And for a lower level schoolmaster that may have potential soundness issues £5k is a lot of money to risk.

I can only go on the record, and what it is telling me without knowing any details.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 September 2011)

For a horse with DJD I wouldnt pay 5k for sorry 

Also his age, he now 'techically' eligible for veteran classes (although I know that means nowt to an eventer) and with the DJD peolpe may be thinking it will shorten his use span.

Dont want to be a party pooper but its just my honest opinion.


----------



## henryhorn (23 September 2011)

BEUTI I can't believe you are suggesting someone pays £5000 for something that without treatment isn't sound! 
Read what's wrong with the horse, it needs medication and is 15 years old. 
I don't care how much experience he's had with problems he may just as soon break down and there are comparable schoolmasters with no problems around for that price. 
Unless someone can afford to gamble five grand I'm afraid he's way too expensive.


----------



## whiteclover (23 September 2011)

henryhorn said:



			BEUTI I can't believe you are suggesting someone pays £5000 for something that without treatment isn't sound! 
Read what's wrong with the horse, it needs medication and is 15 years old. 
I don't care how much experience he's had with problems he may just as soon break down and there are comparable schoolmasters with no problems around for that price. 
Unless someone can afford to gamble five grand I'm afraid he's way too expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I have to agree. I will shortly be looking for a safe, sane allrounder but my budgets nowhere near 5k.


----------



## Mince Pie (23 September 2011)

I think there is a difference between someone who wants to gain experience moving up the levels to be a serious eventer, and someone who wants a "nice all rounder". Each 'camp' will see a horses price tag differently.


----------

